# Potty training problem



## yamabukiyuri (Mar 12, 2016)

I just bought a 8 weeks old female gr. I let her stay in my bedroom and bought training pads for her potty training. At first she constantly peed on it (about 3 times straight) and poo on it, however after she eliminates on the floor... I always check her when she's about to eliminate but when she starts to pee, I carry her and bring her to the pad but it was too late since she's done peeing. And even if she smells her pee in the pad, she still pees in the floor. Same goes when she wants to poo, I can see that she wants to poo, and I bring her on the pad but she doesn't poo there and later on eliminates on the floor. How can I train her not to eliminate on the floor?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Pad training may work with smaller dogs, but definitely not Goldens. The message isn't very clear to them, they don't understand that it's okay to potty on "this" part of the floor, but it's not okay to potty on "that" part of the floor. Plus, they get big and they won't be able to potty on a pad very easily.

Take her outside for potty breaks first thing after she wakes up, right after she eats or drinks, right after play time, and every 30 minutes otherwise. 

Invest in a crate, an xpen, or even baby gates to keep the area available to her small. The more area she has, the more room she has to have an accident. The crate comes in handy at night too, when she wakes up to potty. 

Potty training doesn't happen quickly, or easily. It takes a lot of patience and consistency. Typically, she won't be completely potty trained until she's at least 6 months old.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

8 weeks is much too young to expect her to even understand the idea of potty training. At this age, and for several months, you really have to just take her to the appropriate place to potty about every 10-15 minutes and encourage her to go, then praise her when she does. Repeat, repeat, repeat. 

She needs to pee after she plays, after she eats, after she drinks, after she sleeps, after she chews on a toy, anytime she gets up from one spot and moves, take her to the potty area a lot. 

It will take several months to potty train her, and she will have lots of accidents. Do you have an outdoor area to take her to for potty? It will really be better to start now teaching her to only potty outside, so she doesn't learn to go inside the home.


----------



## yamabukiyuri (Mar 12, 2016)

aesthetic said:


> Pad training may work with smaller dogs, but definitely not Goldens. The message isn't very clear to them, they don't understand that it's okay to potty on "this" part of the floor, but it's not okay to potty on "that" part of the floor. Plus, they get big and they won't be able to potty on a pad very easily.
> 
> Take her outside for potty breaks first thing after she wakes up, right after she eats or drinks, right after play time, and every 30 minutes otherwise.
> 
> ...


Regarding the crate, it seems that she doesn't like the crate I bought for her. I placed a bed and a blanket to make it comfortable and when she starts to sleep, I carry her and bring her there but she goes out. When I close the crate, she starts barking so it simply means she doesn't like.


----------



## yamabukiyuri (Mar 12, 2016)

mylissyk said:


> 8 weeks is much too young to expect her to even understand the idea of potty training. At this age, and for several months, you really have to just take her to the appropriate place to potty about every 10-15 minutes and encourage her to go, then praise her when she does. Repeat, repeat, repeat.
> 
> She needs to pee after she plays, after she eats, after she drinks, after she sleeps, after she chews on a toy, anytime she gets up from one spot and moves, take her to the potty area a lot.
> 
> It will take several months to potty train her, and she will have lots of accidents. Do you have an outdoor area to take her to for potty? It will really be better to start now teaching her to only potty outside, so she doesn't learn to go inside the home.


Yes we have. I also have another problem. Because I have 5 month old gr that is trained to eliminate at our outdoor area but he only eliminates there when I'm around. But when I go out, he eliminates at the stairs and is a big problem because our stairs is covered with carpet. He eliminates there even if the the door going to his potty are is open. Help?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Check out books from your public library or try used books on Amazon.com. Dr. Ian Dunbar has a terrific book : " Before and After Getting your Puppy" [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Before-After-Getting-Your-Puppy/dp/1577314557[/ame]

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Housetraining-Dummies-Susan-McCullough/dp/0470476370/ref=la_B001IOHA8M_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1460033477&sr=1-1[/ame]

Both your puppies are too young to have free run of the house when they aren't directly supervised and would benefit from crate training. A puppy who is 5 months old and still eliminating in the house when you go out is not potty trained and should be crated.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

All young puppies bark in the crate, that doesn't mean you give up. Look up crate games on youtube and play them with both of your goldens. If your 5 month old is still having accidents, he's not potty trained and should be crated when you're around. Same for your 8 week old


----------



## yamabukiyuri (Mar 12, 2016)

aesthetic said:


> All young puppies bark in the crate, that doesn't mean you give up. Look up crate games on youtube and play them with both of your goldens. If your 5 month old is still having accidents, he's not potty trained and should be crated when you're around. Same for your 8 week old


I crate trained my Zoey and I can see she's comfortable in the crate as long as I'm watching and playing with her while she's in the crate. I placed the crate beside my working table and whenever I open the crate door, she goes directly to my working table and lie down there. It seems that she's more comfortable there than being inside the crate. How can she feel more comfortable and secure inside the crate?


----------

